# Zeigt uns eure Chars



## Klunker (25. Dezember 2008)

Wie der Threadtitel schon sagt, zeigt eure Chars =)

login
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ingame
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







P.s weiß jemand wo es die Brust des secret file set gibt? und schöne dept zahlen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (25. Dezember 2008)

Leider nur Bilder von meiner Sekundärklasse Krieger, der Schurke ist viel hübscher mit dem Logar Set. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Login:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ingame:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. Dezember 2008)

Mhm irgentwie kann ich mir keine imageshack bilder mehr anfucken, da erscheint immer nur en weißes Feld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (26. Dezember 2008)

&#8364;


----------



## Noxiel (29. Dezember 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Mhm irgentwie kann ich mir keine imageshack bilder mehr anfucken, da erscheint immer nur en weißes Feld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na aber Directupload wird wohl funktionieren
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Dezember 2008)

hey pvp =) und wie ist das so?  als heilungspriester konnte ich bis jetzt nur gegen einen Ritter gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Dezember 2008)

Erklärst du mir noch eben wie du auf die Idee kommst, dass ich PvP mache? ^^


----------



## Klunker (29. Dezember 2008)

Mhm, dachte wegen des PvP Servers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Dezember 2008)

Achso. Ja ich wollte mir mal alle Möglichkeiten offen halten. Aber PvP habe ich bisher noch nicht wirklich gemacht (leider?). Mal schauen was kommt, als Schurke/Krieger macht man aber gut Aua.


----------



## Klunker (29. Dezember 2008)

Spiele auf einem PvE Server..Muinin oder so, vom PvP hab ich daher keine Ahnung aber ich denke mal als 2te Klasse heal wäre sehr gut, wobei wenn man gut dmg fährt bringt einem auch der dot vom priest nichts mehr. auf level 23 heilt der ungefähr 102 dmg alle 3 sek meine ich.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (6. Januar 2009)

jo hier meiner hab ich grad eben gemacht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok hab auch mal ne frage wo bekommtam die rüstung vom set secret files her??


----------



## Klunker (6. Januar 2009)

abtei, gallery und quest meine ich zu wissen.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (8. Januar 2009)

ok danke noch 3 teile fehlen mir^^


----------



## Noxiel (8. Januar 2009)

Mir fehlt nur noch eins, aber das ist wohl in der beschissensten Instanz überhaupt in dem Spiel. Bloody Gallery! *örghs*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sexy, wat?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (19. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (22. Februar 2009)

So meine Magier/Priesterin auf Codgah PvP
PvP könnte ganz lustig sein, aber bei uns gibts die Gilde Trinity aus lauter 50er die Spaß daran hat alle 20-30 zu verkloppen und zu ganken....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## assist69 (22. Februar 2009)

könntet ihr bitte nicht mit imagehack ich seh seit heute kein bild mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaosgamer117 (22. Februar 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Wie der Threadtitel schon sagt, zeigt eure Chars =)
> 
> login
> 
> ...


jaja, aslan is schon nen scheiß gebiet, da stirbt jeder sowas von verdammt oft^^


----------



## monthy (22. Februar 2009)

Mal eine Frage. Auch wenn es off topic ist. Was für Grafikeinstellungen benuzt ihr?

Auflösung erkennt man ja anhand der Bildergröße.

Danke.

Ps lade grad das Spiel noch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markon78 (22. Februar 2009)

Da is er mit den Logar / Mühle Setteilen.rs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorret (23. Februar 2009)

hier mal 2 pics von meinem kleinen schurken/priester:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harkor (25. Februar 2009)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> PvP könnte ganz lustig sein, aber bei uns gibts die Gilde Trinity aus lauter 50er die Spaß daran hat alle 20-30 zu verkloppen und zu ganken....



Aus diesem Grunde, weil man weiss wie manche Leute ticken, hab ich auf einem PvE Server angefangen.
Ich stell mir grad das Gedränge auf dem Friedhof vor Stormwind vor, wenn es das da gäbe ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shariko (6. März 2009)

Hier hab ich mal ein Screeni von meiner Magierin/Priesterin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf dem Pve Server Muinin beheimatet^^

[attachment=6958:RAScrnSh...3_004333.jpg]


----------



## Tardok (6. März 2009)

Da schließ ich mich doch gleich mal an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein kleiner scout/rouge lvl 49/27 auf Codgah


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (7. März 2009)

Ich muss sagen, eure Rüssis beeindrucken mich...hätte net gedacht dass die schon so prächtig aussehen


----------



## Lillyan (7. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Magierin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Kundschafterin

Beide mittlerweile mit dem Silberquellset... vielleicht mache ich später nere Screens :>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. März 2009)

Deine Magierin hat eine gewisse vornehme Blässe, wenn ich das mal sagen darf.


----------



## Lillyan (7. März 2009)

Ja, Photoshop kann viel (war eine Bearbeitung für meinen Mini-Blog)

Hier auf jeden Fall die aktuelle Version:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xami (7. März 2009)

Meine Schurkin/Kriegerin im Mühlenset normal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Priesterin/Kriegerin im Mühlenset RS (epic)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebastianic (7. März 2009)

Xami schrieb:


> Meine Schurkin/Kriegerin im Mühlenset normal:
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



WOW! Das sieht echt toll aus, wäre ja echt mal ne Idee RoM mal auszuprobieren...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry zu große Bilder *g*


----------



## Shinria (7. März 2009)

Hier auch mal eins meiner kleinen Tankin...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salisanra (8. März 2009)

ehh ich hab da mal reingeschaut. das hat ja eine genauso potthässliche grafik wie WoW. gleich wieder gelöscht


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (8. März 2009)

Xami schrieb:


> Meine Schurkin/Kriegerin im Mühlenset normal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die hat aber Scheinwerfer !


----------



## Muy87 (8. März 2009)

werden die chars zum release gewiped?


----------



## Shinria (8. März 2009)

Muy87 schrieb:


> werden die chars zum release gewiped?



gehört nicht zum Thema aber.... Nein!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dantares (25 Ritter / 25 Priester) - Cogadh


----------



## Tschubai (12. März 2009)

Salisanra schrieb:


> ehh ich hab da mal reingeschaut. das hat ja eine genauso potthässliche grafik wie WoW. gleich wieder gelöscht



kennste jim? den bruder von john............


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## md_monkeybone (12. März 2009)

Hier mal meine kleine Priesterin / Ritterin (oder doch andersrum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(unter "all sizes" gibts das noch etwas grösser)

Die Puppe hat in etwa die grösse der anderen NPCs im Spiel.


----------



## UnicoNoco (12. März 2009)

md_monkeybone schrieb:


> Hier mal meine kleine Priesterin / Ritterin (oder doch andersrum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eine tolle Idee mit der Puppe daneben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist mal mein Char (Krieger aktuell Level 47, Ritter Level 24, das Bild ist nicht ganz aktuell):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frogstar/Lycanestra (16. März 2009)

Drei bilder von meiner Lycanestra Ritter/Krieger





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilynight (1. April 2009)

*Mein erster Charakter im RoM... Priesterin/Magierin....Noch im Anfangsbereich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## Archorus (1. April 2009)

Archorus auf Lvl 19 (Krieger) und 16 (Priester) als er dringend eine neue Rüstung brauchte, für die Kipos nach seinem (und zeitgleich fast auch meinem) Abgang keine Verwendung mehr hatte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...ach ja, und das war kurz vorher (ja, ja, es ist feige, sich mit so großen Werkzeugen von hinten anzuschleichen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tardok (3. April 2009)

Das is mein kleiner Scout, vor 2 Woche 50 geworden


----------



## eaglestar (3. April 2009)

Meine Kleine! ;-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




CharDaten: Datenblatt von Mihrabel

Gruß
eagle


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. April 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Da is er mit den Logar / Mühle Setteilen.rs
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der hier is ja mal richtig n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte auch grade meinen Char screenen, aber hab Acc pw vergessen xD
(Hab nur Pre Release mal bis 20 gespielt)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. April 2009)

Mal wieder was Aktuelleres von mir, jetzt wo die neuen Kleider da sind. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube, das Set war eigentlich eher für Magier gedacht, sieht aber auch toll am Ritter/Priester aus, finde ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. April 2009)

_Hui , nicht schlecht Kitten - sieht wirklich sehr sehr geil aus.. :]_


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch der gute Barnaby aus meiner Buffed-Serie sieht nun nicht mehr wie ein Waschlappen aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (10. April 2009)

Und hier ist mal meine Char (Erst neu angefangen heute Früh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LostBuddha (10. April 2009)

Das is mein Ritter Inova




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## o0ogeneralo0o (11. April 2009)

Las Mein Auch mal da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. April 2009)

So, hab mich mal wieder bissl mehr in Richtung Ritter orientiert. Die Robe war ja nett, aber doch etwas verwirrend. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilumnia (13. April 2009)

Das sieht ja sehr nice aus Kitten aber kann man durch den transmutor auch die rüstungswerte z.B. vom zyklopen set rauf machen das es dann eine vollwertige rüstung ist?


----------



## LostBuddha (13. April 2009)

jop kannst du aber per Aggregator musst du das machen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. April 2009)

Der Aggregator funktioniert allerdings NICHT bei Umhängen, Waffen und Schilden!
Trotzdem ist das total witzig! Ich renne mit popeligen grünen und weißen Rüstungsteilen Level 25+ rum und sehe aus, als hätte ich die coolsten Items im ganzen Spiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

